# Vlado Hudec - music



## vlado hudec (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi guys,

here are some samples of my work,mainly orchestral and guitar stuff. What do you think about it? 

orchestral:
slow demo
http://gitaristi.sk/components/com_simpleboard/uploaded/files/DEMOslow.mp3 (http://gitaristi.sk/components/com_simp ... MOslow.mp3)

action demo
http://gitaristi.sk/components/com_simpleboard/uploaded/files/DEMOaction.mp3 (http://gitaristi.sk/components/com_simp ... action.mp3)

guitar demo
http://gitaristi.sk/components/com_simpleboard/uploaded/files/final.mp3 (http://gitaristi.sk/components/com_simp ... /final.mp3)

Joy
http://gitaristi.sk/components/com_simpleboard/uploaded/files/Joy.mp3 (http://gitaristi.sk/components/com_simp ... es/Joy.mp3)

Thanks a lot for any comments 8)


----------



## vlado hudec (Feb 28, 2007)

29 views and no any reaction? :( o=<


----------



## Hannes_F (Mar 1, 2007)

vlado hudec @ Thu Mar 01 said:


> 29 views and no any reaction? :( o=<



Hi vlado,

don't worry, this forum is generally a little slow in commenting.

Or, I should say better that everybody is on a learning curve and people here are more enthusiastic about commenting anything they consider better sounding or composed as their own work, and very restraining if they feel something is not yet fully "there". Giving a helping comment would of course be better but is not always welcome also and not easy to write.

I think that your cues show the potential that you have, and they are very versatile. Soundwise the guitar demo was most convincing for me, and the beginning of the slow orchestra was the weakest because it sounds somehow 'flat' in space.

A problem with the strings, especially the violins, is that they get a slightly distorted sound very easy. There is a thin line between sparkling and distorted and I think you crossed it at some places.

I think either the sound quality of your orchestra samples (especially the strings) could be better or you should try to get better results by proper mixing.

Overall maybe you posted too much music, so if one would go into detail what is remarkable and what less, any comment would be too long. But keep the good work on!


Hannes


----------



## vlado hudec (Mar 1, 2007)

Hannes_F @ Thu Mar 01 said:


> vlado hudec @ Thu Mar 01 said:
> 
> 
> > 29 views and no any reaction? :( o=<
> ...



Hi Hannes, thanks for comments..I agree with you with the strings..I use KH Emerald and this strings are too "sharpy" in comparision with other cues from orchestral soundtracks. How can I avoid "distorted sound" ? thanks


----------



## Hannes_F (Mar 1, 2007)

vlado hudec @ Thu Mar 01 said:


> Hi Hannes, thanks for comments..I agree with you with the strings..I use KH Emerald and this strings are too "sharpy" in comparision with other cues from orchestral soundtracks. How can I avoid "distorted sound" ? thanks



vlado,

the strings are OK in most libraries but when played live the distance between the instruments and the listener kills the higher frequences more than the lower ones. So it is a good idea to use EQing. Most of mockup-artists have grabbed a parametric equalizer at some times and compared their strings sound with good records of real orchestras. Better than any fixed pattern is to train the own ears and try as long as one needs.

Then also try to avoid any actual distortion in the downmix of the channels, submixes or mixes.

Hope this helps. I am trying to get better there as well, an example is also in this sub-forum.


Hannes


----------



## vlado hudec (Mar 1, 2007)

Hannes - if I right understanded...cutting any high frequences from strings could help in this case?


----------



## Hannes_F (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi, I would not cut the higher frequencies as a whole but reduce the range around 4 kHz for a start.


----------



## vlado hudec (Mar 1, 2007)

Hannes_F @ Thu Mar 01 said:


> Hi, I would not cut the higher frequencies as a whole but reduce the range around 4 kHz for a start.



I'll try it..thanks a lot 8)


----------



## Hannes_F (Mar 1, 2007)

Hannes_F @ Thu Mar 01 said:


> Hi, I would not cut the higher frequencies as a whole but reduce the range around 4 kHz for a start.



... but as soon I wrote that I could slap myself for it. EQing is an art and can only be done by ear, not by a fixed formula.

I suggest you put an equalizer like IIEQ http://www.ddmf.eu/IIEQ.htm on each track and for a first test turn up and down every gain knob to learn how this affects the sound. This is quickly done and very interesting.

Hannes


----------

